# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Sairento VR - un ninja dans la matrice

## Oyooh

On cite régulièrement, en vitesse, ce jeu sur le topic général, et il est temps que Sairento ai son propre topic.

Sairento est un FPS VR, où on joue le rôle d'un(e) ninja, dans un environnement Cyberpunk.
En gros, on combat des Cyber-Samouraïs dans des niveaux linéaires, ou des arènes, selon les missions.

Tout le jeu repose sur les possibilités dingues offertes par son gameplay: On peut faire des dashs, sauter, "double-sauter", marcher sur les murs, faire des glissades (si on s'accroupit avant la fin d'un dash ou d'un saut) et faire des saltos (pour les moins sensibles à la cinéstose), 
le tout sur fond de bullet time.

Le joueur a droit à un arsenal varié: fusils, revolvers, arc, shurikens et katanas (permettant de dévier les balles ennemies!), accessibles directement dans le dos, ou à la taille (par défaut: deux revolvers à la ceinture, un uzy dans le bas du dos, et deux sabres dans le dos accessibles en allant les attraper derrière les épaules).

A noter qu'on gagne de l'expérience au fil des missions, permettant d'upgrader nos armes et notre perso (plus de dégâts, de vie, de chakra, perks supplémentaires pour faire des triples sauts, déclencher automatiquement le ralenti lors d'un head-shot, etc...)

Tout ça donne des runs bien nerveux, surtout dans les modes de difficultés poussés, qui ne laissent aucun répit et demandent d'être en permanence en mouvement.
Une fois qu'on a bien pris en mains toutes les possibilité offertes, ce jeu devient tout simplement jouissif.

Une petite vidéo de gameplay pour illustrer tout ça:

----------


## Hideo

Depuis le temps que je vous vois le citer, faudrait que je le relance. Je l'avait choper a sa sortie d'EA ca a du pas mal changer depuis.

On a une "campagne" maintenant nan ? C'est finissable ou c'est plutot dans le genre roguelite au final ?

----------


## Oyooh

Oui, il y a une simili campagne maintenant, scénarisant tout ça, et entrecoupée avec des phases où on doit enchainer des missions libres en attendant de débloquer les chapitres suivants.

Mais ça reste accessoire.

----------


## Baalim

Je passe en coup de vent pour rappeler que le jeu sera offert le 26 septembre dans le cadre des promotions viveport infinity.

----------


## vectra

Ce jeu est génial, je reviendrai dessus bientôt.

Par contre, pour la promo, il faut disposer d'un abo Viveport pour jouer au jeu, non?
En gros, cela revient à remplacer Sairento Lite par Sairento full pour les joueurs qui ont un accès Viveport actif (gratuit ou payant).

----------


## Baalim

> Ce jeu est génial, je reviendrai dessus bientôt.
> 
> Par contre, pour la promo, il faut disposer d'un abo Viveport pour jouer au jeu, non?
> En gros, cela revient à remplacer Sairento Lite par Sairento full pour les joueurs qui ont un accès Viveport actif (gratuit ou payant).


Si c'est comme les précédentes promo, les abonnés et ceux qui ont opté pour un essai récupéreront un exemplaire gratuit de la version complète qu'ils conserveront après la fin de l'abonnement ou de l'essai.

J'ai récupéré Fallout 4 et LA Noire comme ça.

----------


## Baalim

> Et comment tu les lances sans Viveport?


Tu les lances avec viveport (le client) mais sans infinity (l'abonnement).

Sauf fallout 4 qui était un code steam.

----------


## vectra

Ah ok, donc même sans aucun abo, tu as accès au client qui te laisse jouer aux jeux achetés (et grise tous les autres).
Logique...

Il me reste d'autres questions: 
- peut-on jouer avec le SDK oculus à partir de la version viveport? La version Steam le permet.
- peut-on acheter le DLC avec un pack d'armes, ou bien est-ce une exclu Steam (et SDK Steam obligatoire)?

----------


## Baalim

Si tu parles du casque oculus, je te confirme que le jeu fonctionne parfaitement bien avec la version viveport.
en revanche, si tu demandes si on doit passer nécessairement par une version steamvr, je te confirme que c'est bien le cas.

À vrai dire, je n'ai pas été fouillé du côté des DLC, j'ignore donc s'ils sont également disponibles chez vive

----------

